# Aberdare-Merthyr Rail Tunnel



## spooksprings (Oct 14, 2011)

Aberdare-Merthyr Rail Tunnel

Accesibility: 1. Property of British Rail. Danger: 1. Scariness: 2. Need: Bright torch, coat. Beware tar on gate, and open drains.

Built by Isambard Kingdom Brunel from 1845 and opened 2nd November 1853 to serve the coal and steel works prevelant in the area, this is one of the longest in Wales. It runs from Cwmbach to Abercanaid through Mynydd Gethin, the rail running from the Merthyr Steelworks to Neath docks. An 'S' shaped tunnel running through shale, coal and limestone for 1 and a half miles (2497 yards), it has masonry walls with straight sides and a semi circle brick roof, some of the original coal and shale is left exposed. After an accident in 1870, a train almost buried, it was totally relined. There are 100's of 'passing places', cubby holes for rail workers to avoid trains. 2 workers stations also exist midway with fireplaces and a kiln. The tunnel widens to to the centre (I assume) to compensate for air pressure. The last train ran through on 31st December 1962.

There is a gravel path throughout and is fenced both sides. There is no collapse and is in almost perfect condition. There is no wildlife to be seen or heard. The drip of water and your echoing footsteps is all you sense. The further you venture in the colder it becomes. You will feel as if a freezing wind is rushing against you, but stand still, and it's so calm. Visiting the 'Hermits Hole' midway, which is 'warm' inside, switching the lamp off and contemplating the cross on the wall in the silence and darkness is mandatory for those in need of revelation, or even the appearance of the ghost train.

Ideas float around to reopen it as a cycleway, but seems that would need some costly refurbishment and lighting to tempt the bravest family cycle group through. Seems it best serves as an adventure hole.







Cwmbach Entrance 



















A miniature nuclear explosion




The first hut




The skeleton in the hut









The hermitage




A book of lies/truth









A passing place









Lamp battery




Abercarnaid Entrance​


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice one Spook that fantabulous.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2011)

Really interesting site. Love your write-up. Good stuff.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 16, 2011)

the book of mormon is a bit of a strange find


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 16, 2011)

nice been in few of these lately


----------



## slarti1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Walked through here many a time as a kid as a shortcut to Merthyr. Shame it's blocked up as it is a fantastic tunnel. We also used to camp at 'hermts hole' quite eiree i can tell you !!


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 11, 2011)

The bizarre chapel conversion is new and a bit creepy. At least the brick wall at the west end has come down since I was there years back.


----------

